# IQ Bowsight



## Brokenrack (Jan 18, 2006)

I don't have the sight but I have a timberline No-peep that is the same but seperate from the sight and it works great! I haven't used a peep sight in a lot of years.


----------



## CoalMineMtn (Jan 10, 2009)

ArmyArcher63,

First and foremost I would just like to extend my graditude for your present service, and if you're retired, your past service for keeping America free!

Guys I'm also interested in the new IQ sight, so I called IQ at their web site land line number and talked to a very nice gentleman by the name of Dave. He provided some very interesting information. IQ acquired the No-Peep technology from Timberline Archery that they are calling the "Retina Lock Technology" on their sights :thumbs_up. I've been a No-Peep advocate and user since 2004 and have been very successful using it. I think it was about time the bow sight and no-peep came together, just wish they offered more options (i.e., camo, smaller fiber optics, etc.)

A couple of other questions I inquired about; 

Q1) Will they offer the sight in a camo version? 
A1) "No, not at this time". 

Q2) Will they offer smaller diameter fiber optical pins (i.e., .010)? 
A2) "Not at this time". 

Q3) Can the pins be easily removed (I want to make a 5 pin from the 7 pin model)? 
A3) "Yes they can be easily removed, but more difficult to add back because of routing the fiber optics".

I posted this same info up on the Mathews forum as well, hope this helps!


----------



## ArmyArcher63 (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks guys for the replies.
Anybody else out there use this sight and have a report on it?


----------



## ArmyArcher63 (Mar 8, 2009)

bump


----------



## EyesnSkis (Jan 22, 2009)

Just an FYI but...

I talked with our regional rep from Field Logic on Saturday and he told me the IQ sight will be another 3-4 weeks before it starts hitting the stores. 

The first batch of Ghost quivers were shipped late last week and early this week so they should be in a few people's hands relatively soon.

Hope that helps!


----------



## ArmyArcher63 (Mar 8, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## ArmyArcher63 (Mar 8, 2009)

So, it's been awhile..., anybody now have any experience w/this sight?


----------



## JPS DEERKILLER (Jul 28, 2010)

I got the iq bowsight in a few days ago.

1st the bad:
For 179 bucks the quality of the machining is not that great. The paint job is not up to pair either. Lining up the 3rd axis was hard to do because the marks on the top and bottom of the sight never line up. The "dot" is also kinda small. It needs to be bigger so you can really see how you are lining up. Also adding a micro-ajust is a must in future models. There is also no spot for a light go on it!

The good:
I shot great with it. In fact I shot better than I have ever with my Destroyer. So for me it works great and I am glad I got it. I havent shot past 20 yards with it yet but based on my shots at 20 years with no peep this is a winner.

The next generation though should be smokin if they add some of the features from above.

The level is green not red too.


----------



## ArmyArcher63 (Mar 8, 2009)

TTT - Anybody else have a review on this sight?


----------



## Rockyhud (Sep 17, 2008)

If I recall correctly there was another thread about this sight a while back. One poster reported the pins were not very bright, giving him the impression it wouldn't be all that great for shooting in low light conditions, such as early morning/late evening - when elk, deer and other game seem to be most active. That's a point I would want to know about before plunking down money for a sight as expensive as it is.


----------



## craitchky (Feb 27, 2008)

I installed this sight on my Carbon Matrix, set up was fairly strait forward, I do have to agree with a previous post on the 3rd axis set up, could be more user friendly. Once I got it sighted in at 20 yards, you set up the retina lock, which took about 20 minutes, then you can sight in your other pins. I thought the pins were plenty bright enough, used it on a hog hunt 2 weeks ago, and overall, it's seems to be sturdy enough. As far as being a "no peep" sight, I don't think I would call it that. The retina lock is pretty small, and it seems more suited to identifying torque, and other form issues. I will be shooting with this sight throughout the year and will let you know if any issues pop up.

Rick


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Rockyhud said:


> If I recall correctly there was another thread about this sight a while back. One poster reported the pins were not very bright, giving him the impression it wouldn't be all that great for shooting in low light conditions, such as early morning/late evening - when elk, deer and other game seem to be most active. That's a point I would want to know about before plunking down money for a sight as expensive as it is.


The pins were plenty bright and I loved the technology behind the sight, I HAD the the 7 pin model the pins and retina are plenty bright 
through and after legal shooting time, I did return mine because I was unhappy with the color and finish of the sight, If they sold the black model that is in thier commercial and advertisements I would buy it in a heartbeat. I put up the link on the thread I had here.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1340721


----------



## Rockyhud (Sep 17, 2008)

That's good to hear the pins are indeed bright enough. From these posts I'd guess either the company corrected a problem early on or perhaps the other poster(s) weren't happy with the sight for whatever reason and decided to berate it. I really love my no-peep, the technology behind the retina lock. For those who may not be aware there's another very similar product that's still available called Anchor Sight. It costs more than the no-peep I have but it has a better mounting and adjusting mechanism.


----------



## ArmyArcher63 (Mar 8, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## LTLouviere (Feb 11, 2011)

*Using it with a peep sight*

I have been shooting mine with a peepsight and using the retina lock as a guide. I really like it and I am shooting great groups, but even with a round 1/4 peep, it is hard to see the retina lock at all times. you have to move your head down to see it, then reposition. Has anyone have this issue also? Has anyone found a peep that works well like an oval peep?.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

First I want to thank Greg (HUNTING USA) for quick service and a great deal on my new BLACK IQ sight!
By moving your head to see the sight you are loosing the beifit of the retina lock, I would suggest that if you are going to maintain the 
peep sight adjust the retina lock so that it is lined up with your left eye (assuming you are righty) while you are looking through the peep
this should be extremely accurate if you can upull it off.


----------



## glücklicher (Aug 23, 2008)

LTLouviere said:


> I have been shooting mine with a peepsight and using the retina lock as a guide. I really like it and I am shooting great groups, but even with a round 1/4 peep, it is hard to see the retina lock at all times. you have to move your head down to see it, then reposition. Has anyone have this issue also? Has anyone found a peep that works well like an oval peep?.


i do the same. I look through the peep and also by the long triangle above the peep
to check if I tilt


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

Got one today, this thing is solid, took me about 15 mins to get it set up. Im shooting better for sure, if anything the dot helps you anchor the same everytime. Good feeling cause i hate kissers. Pins are bright, could maybe use a light or something, but really its fine. Good sight would reccommend.


----------



## bob cooly (Aug 28, 2011)

Have been shooting one for about a year on a Diamond Iceman and a Martin Onza 3. I really like this sight it improved my shooting, but it could be improved. The retna lok adjusments need to have a more definate click type adjustment, they tend to wander after the bow has been shot much. The third axis marks on mine are not very well cut into the sight. I am out of side to side movement and the sight should be sent out with a shim pack if you need more adjustment. I shoot it with a 5/16th peep and it works very well, I like the extra view it gives me of the target.


----------



## RTR-13 (Sep 15, 2011)

I hate to ask what may turn out to be a dumb question, but how do you see through the string if you don't have a peep sight? The pins and the retina lock are based upon aligning both with the bowstring. When in full draw how are each visible, or at least not blurred, when there is no break in the string that would be provided by a peep? Also, it would seem that a peep would help with quickly finding a consistent anchor point and the retina lock would help insure that you don't torque the bow. It would seem that on uphill/downhill shots, that you would have trouble aligning the retina lock without moving your head. I hope I'm making sense.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

RTR-13 said:


> It would seem that on uphill/downhill shots, that you would have trouble aligning the retina lock without moving your head. I hope I'm making sense.


Bend at the waist and your head position should remain the same.

And lets take an extreme example say you are going after flying geese with the bow (just sayn' this likely would not be a situation to use a sight at all) but for that type of extreme angle, line up the retina lock and you are good, if its not lined up niether is your shot


----------

